
Show HN: An App to help improve throughput of Covid-19 Test Kits - eckesicle
https://www.pcr-pooling.com
======
eckesicle
We built an app to help lab technicians improve the throughput of COVID-19
test kits. By mixing patient samples and running the machine for a little
longer we can significantly improve test throughput, and save reagent.

The technique works similar to a Binary Search Tree. Pool 10 samples together.
If any samples were positive subdivide into two groups of 5, and run the tests
again. Repeat until done.

We are looking for feedback and improvements that might make this approach
more viable in a lab setting. We'll be working continuously to update and
improve as feedback comes in.

If you wish to use this in your lab, please get in touch so that we can
provide you with a private instance of the application.

